# HP PSC 1610 (no scanning options) with vista



## eraldi (Nov 1, 2007)

HI,

Who can help me with this problem? I have vista installed in my laptop.
When I try to install the psc1610 software disk in vista, I cannot install it. Gives me errors. But when I connect the usb cable with the computer only the printer works. Scanner doesn't. In the screen reads: "No scanning options".
Please help..help..help


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

OPEN THE HP SOLUTION CENTRE

SETTINGS

SCAN SETTINGS 

SCANTO SET UP

ADD ALL THE PROGRAMS FROM THE DESTINATION LIST TO THE FRONT PANEL LIST ONE BY ONE

IT WOULD WORK

IF NOT

TRY SCANNING USING
Scanning 
Scanning with Windows Photo Gallery 
Click the Start ( ) icon.
Click All Programs . 
Click Windows Photo Gallery . 
Click File and then click Import From Scanner or Camera . 
Click Import . 
Click Scan . 
Scanning with Windows Fax and Scanning 
NOTE: This feature works only with Windows Vista Ultimate, Windows Vista Business, and Windows Vista Enterprise. 

Click the Start ( ) icon.
Click All Programs . 
Click Windows Fax and Scanning . 
Click New Scan . 
Click File and then click Scan . 
Scanning with Paint 
Click Windows . 
Click All Programs . 
Click Accessories . 
Click Paint . 
Click File and then click From Scanner or Camera . 
Click Scan . 
Importing and viewing images on a memory card 
Remove the memory card and then re-insert the memory card into the appropriate memory card slot on the printer.
NOTE: See the User Guide that came with the printer for more information on how to insert the memory card in the printer. 

On the Autoplay screen that displays, click Import Pictures , View Pictures , or Open folder to view files . 
Follow the instructions that display on the screen.


PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT IS THE MESSAGE ARE U GETTING WHILE INSTALLING

REGARDS

PRAVEEN

SENIOR TECH (HP TECH SUPPORT)


----------



## eraldi (Nov 1, 2007)

palanisavitha said:


> OPEN THE HP SOLUTION CENTRE
> 
> SETTINGS
> 
> ...


:smile::smile::smile:

THANK YOU VERY MUCH

You resolved my problem.
I can scan, I can copy, and I can print now. wonderful!!
The only thing that doesn't function is; when I press the scan button in the panel to scan a document for example, I receive the same message again (no scanning options) in the device screen. But when I try to scan by selecting it with the mouse in HP digital imaging software it works fine.
Weird. If you have any idea let me know....
thanks a lot.


----------



## removed11607 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Friend

what u need to do is

could be the problem with a pml driver

try restarting the pml driver

start>all programs>>accessories>>run>>services.msc>>press ok

check the staus of the pml driver

if it is stopped restart it

if this didnt work

go to hp.com

download the security update for pml driver( 500064-HPCOM-PML-V7.exe )

and run it on your computer

it would work fine

kindly let me knw the result

Regards

praveen

hp tech support


----------



## lecek (Oct 4, 2007)

Just because the obvious might be missing, make sure the disk you are using supports vista. It should say vista on it. If the disk came with the printer then it doesn't. (PSC's are too old for that) 

You can get the vista software from: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=390315&lang=en

I would check that first before messing with PML.


----------

